# Vaping @ 400w



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

​


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

So he just poured about 200ml of Alice in Vapeland in there?
Thats an expensive way to lose your lungs in a coughing spree 
Expensive, but fun way no doubt


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

wahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

